# Next bluewater LEEK meet 14th august



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Well i think we should make use of this fine weather again before its gone for another year.I'm suggesting another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wahrf pub.I dont know if its too soon but its not so great once the weather changes!!
www.bluewater.co.uk
Anyway my suggestion is for the Sunday 31st of July or 14th August at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.Then onto the wharf for 7pm.









Pub 'the Wahrf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

Note to all newbies:
If your new to the forum,never been to a meet before or in the area. now's the time to go to your first meet. Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or audi.They just expect you to turn up and have a laugh.Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.You may even find out how to use something on your car you never knew it did(i know i did cheers guys :wink: )
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.The menu is good (although some people seem to think there should be more french food on the menu.NOLIVE he's the french one :roll: )and reasonbly priced.

Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise :wink:

Forum members attending:

Thehornster 
genocidalduck 
Nando (August is better for me) 
jiggyjaggy 
upiker2005 
Skippy_225TTR 
Donners
Nolive(maybe) 
Bobba Fett (maybe) 
Timmy225
A3DFU (august maybe)
Looks like it may need to be august !!


_TT_ hehornster


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Oh go on then 

Hail to our leader with the chunky bracelet


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Oh go on then
> 
> Hail to our leader with the chunky bracelet


i wont wear it anymore  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

John - good man for organising [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

August is better for me.
Lets organise it so that we can book a table and get something to eat.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Im down for whenever, sad i missed the last one. Will have to race Bobafett down there this time! Lol.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> John - good man for organising [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> August is better for me.
> Lets organise it so that we can book a table and get something to eat.
> ...


Yep was thinking the same !! hope to see you there.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Oh if we are eating is there somewhere better in France  i mean Kent we can eat wasnt that impressed with my sarnie at the Wharf, but i dont mind i didnt pay for it, thanks Nolive, First round on me next time


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Oh if we are eating is there somewhere better in France  i mean Kent we can eat wasnt that impressed with my sarnie at the Wharf, but i dont mind i didnt pay for it, thanks Nolive, First round on me next time


Well you heard it, first round on him this time!!! Lets just hope we can get as many as possible this time and beat my round of Â£21.30 :lol: :lol: [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

i hope you all like tap water


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Im down for whenever, sad i missed the last one. Will have to race Bobafett down there this time! Lol.


Jag, where you been? You got another black tt?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Yeah just picked up a TTC 180 black again...and some lovely new shoes! Got some 19 inch Kahn RSS courtesy of TT forum user. They look wicked.


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Just so happens I'm off duty both those weekends - result.

I'll probably be there. :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

this is looking good -

Perhaps the start of the LEEK meet (*L*ondon *E*ast, *E*ssex & *K*ent).


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah we could have a motto too?

If it's a brotherhood you seek - you could become a leek!


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> this is looking good -
> 
> Perhaps the start of the LEEK meet (*L*ondon *E*ast, *E*ssex & *K*ent).


How long did it take to come up with that :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> this is looking good -
> 
> Perhaps the start of the LEEK meet (*L*ondon *E*ast, *E*ssex & *K*ent).


 LEEK (London East, Essex & Kent).
If it's a brotherhood you seek - you could become a leek! 









yeah like it like it!! :lol: :lol: :wink:

Ill get to work on the T Shirts right away
Send in your designs [email protected] :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

upiker2005 said:


> Yeah we could have a motto too?
> 
> If it's a brotherhood you seek - you could become a leek!


 :lol: :lol: For a guy that has a fetish for combats and ME  your a funny fecker :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Boba FeTT said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > this is looking good -
> ...


that would be telling...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I can see it now we will all be having leek window stickers, hmmm how very tasteful  :lol: :lol:

One problem there may be some confusion with the Welsh boys and girls


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

OH 1 more thing whose going to apply to be our official TTOC Leek rep then?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> OH 1 more thing whose going to apply to be our official TTOC Leek rep then?


Whoever pulls the leek from the stone!!!
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/111thehornster/leek%20in%20the%20stone.jpg

If leadership you seek ...you must withdraw the leek!!! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Oh this is just getting worse :roll: 

O.k i have a idea for a meet well not mine stole it from the Scottish mob, but dont tell em :wink: how about for a meet we go go-karting, theres one that been open for about a year at lakeside!


----------



## Skippy_225TTR (Jun 28, 2005)

I may show up to meet the TT bunch 8)


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll be there whenever it is!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Forum members attending:

Thehornster
genocidalduck
Nando (August is better for me)
jiggyjaggy
upiker2005
Skippy_225TTR
Donners

Boba FeTT are you coming??


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Forum members attending:
> 
> Thehornster
> genocidalduck
> ...


Not sure mate, on the 31st July I finish work at 4pm in Borehamwood so should be able to make it but the August date could be tricky unless I can do a swap at work.


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Boba FeTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Forum members attending:
> ...


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi guys

Using a freinds computer as my bleedin' Dsl is down
Heres a few pics from Bluewater meet including an edited one.
If anyone from the day wants a CD with around 90-100 pics from the day just let me know
through [email protected] (free of course)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

upiker2005 said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Dave's a poet and he didnt even know it... God thats an old one 

Superb pictures Anthony [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Skippy_225TTR said:


> I may show up to meet the TT bunch 8)


 [smiley=dude.gif] you will be very welcome, just dont wear combats Upiker has abit of a fetish but well just keep that on the hush hush!

Nice pics Antony, a 19 year old that has talent and a nice car :x im not bitter at all!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

great pictures indeed Anthony  just a bit embarrased that my toy looks like a 180 cos u can't see the twice exhaust 

just kidding :wink: the most important bit (NO SPOLIER) is well spotted  
thanks again 8)

John,

I may have to go to Turkey late July (work commitment :evil: ) but count me in anyway and we'll see what happens :?

see u guys


----------



## Timmy225 (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah i'll definately be there, sounds good so count me in!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Forum members attending: 

Thehornster 
genocidalduck 
Nando (August is better for me) 
jiggyjaggy 
upiker2005 
Skippy_225TTR 
Donners 
Nolive(maybe)
Bobba Fett (maybe)
Timmy225


----------



## Skippy_225TTR (Jun 28, 2005)

cool think I catch the modding bug tho :roll: :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Skippy_225TTR said:


> cool think I catch the modding bug tho :roll: :?


You know it makes sense.. :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Logo for LEEK?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Donners said:


> Logo for LEEK?


it's not happening...


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

whist were stealing from the scottish can we have a bar b q?
Oh yea I'll come


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

itsallaboutmark said:


> whist were stealing from the scottish can we have a bar b q?
> Oh yea I'll come


If all goes to plan and i get my House, house warming LEEK BBQ


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> itsallaboutmark said:
> 
> 
> > whist were stealing from the scottish can we have a bar b q?
> ...


sounds like a plan - now get off the net and go buy a house


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

itsallaboutmark said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > itsallaboutmark said:
> ...


house is bought well kinda just got to see if my mortgage application goes through ok


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Nando said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Logo for LEEK?
> ...


Its just a bit of fun!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


i cant see the pic either


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


Theres no pic showing anthony!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Oops, sorry, what about now?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> Oops, sorry, what about now?


Damn i actually like it

I want a Avatar like it


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Oops, sorry, what about now?


FECK me thats superb anthony :lol:  ,can you email me a hi res version when you get chance. [email protected]
cheers


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Sent...

Anyone else, just let me know.
Being dragged out the house now though to see my girlfreinds freinds.
So speak to you a bit later.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

July date is defo out (I have a *BIG *do on the 30th)

August: maybe???


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

So what date we going for? Looks like August is the best for most.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah looks as though August is the best choice,nobody seems to have a problem with it.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

John,

notice your car has pride of place in my sig?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

you know - I would have thought the TTQS would be winning the race above.

must be something to do with driver inability :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> John,
> 
> notice your car has pride of place in my sig?


Yeah i noticed looks wicked mate !! 8) 8) :lol: :wink:

superb pic i was showing them at work.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> you know - I would have thought the TTQS would be winning the race above.
> 
> must be something to do with driver inability :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


should i mention how far behind me you was coming onto the A13, good job objects appear closer in the rear view mirror otherwise id have never seen you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Whats the list of attendees look like now?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Whats the list of attendees look like now?


Thehornster 
genocidalduck 
Nando (August is better for me) 
jiggyjaggy 
upiker2005 
Skippy_225TTR 
Donners 
Nolive(maybe) 
Bobba Fett (maybe) 
Timmy225 
A3DFU (august maybe) 
Looks like it may need to be august !!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Nearly double over the last meet.  
Not sure about buying a round :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

We had that many for the last meet but some dropped out!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> We had that many for the last meet but some dropped out!


It would be nice to see a few newbies coming,i think we have a couple there in the list.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Tell them

*If its brotherhood you seek..........................*


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Tell them
> 
> *If its brotherhood you seek..........................*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Yeah looks as though August is the best choice,nobody seems to have a problem with it.


Other than work theres not much i cant get out off so anytime is easy for me!

Anyone got a 7.5 ton truck with a lift on the back?


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

*genocidalduck*
TT Forum Senior Member
Joined: 19 May 2005  
Posts: 841  
Location: Thurrock, Essex

In less than 2 months?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Donners said:


> *genocidalduck*
> TT Forum Senior Member
> Joined: 19 May 2005
> Posts: 841
> ...


He's going to catch up on V soon  :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

In six months at the same rate it'll be 5000 posts, thats the same as you A3DFU and you joined in 2002!


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice one Donners, have a new sig now, but for some reason my picture hosting site reduces the resolution


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I used www.pixpond.com for my sig, really, really easy to use, you dont even register, its just there on the first page, just click upload. Didn't seem to reduce my res.

Only prob is they delete images after 30 days, but coz it's so easy I just replace it.

Will get a proper account somewhere but had a few problems with the last one I tried.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> I used www.pixpond.com for my sig, really, really easy to use, you dont even register, its just there on the first page, just click upload. Didn't seem to reduce my res.
> 
> Only prob is they delete images after 30 days, but coz it's so easy I just replace it.
> 
> Will get a proper account somewhere but had a few problems with the last one I tried.


Nice one! :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Looks wicked, nice work! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Which date is this event going to be?


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> Which date is this event going to be?


The August one, are you going to join us LEEKers?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Ali your sig looks the freaking nuts

I want a sig that looks as good as that but i odnt know how [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > *genocidalduck*
> ...


I have alot to say


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Ali your sig looks the freaking nuts
> 
> I want a sig that looks as good as that but i odnt know how [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Send me your high res car pic and I'll do it over the weekend  .


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ali your sig looks the freaking nuts
> ...


Sent

thanking you please


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> Which date is this event going to be?


Looks like the 14th of August 6pm in front of marks and spencers bluewater.

John
_TT_ heHornster


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Party poopers :x

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=46241


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Party poopers :x
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=46241


Hahahahahaha... :lol: :lol: :lol: their only jealous Anthony :wink:

Display your LEEK badge with pride


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I certainly will


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Wouldnt worry we are having some fun with this and they take it to seriously and flame our fun!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Donners said:


> In six months at the same rate it'll be 5000 posts, thats the same as you A3DFU and you joined in 2002!


Actually, I joined before then but when the forum was hacked some year(s) ago, joining date and post count all went up the creek :? 
So what you see under the avatar is not always correct


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

thehornster said:


> Looks like the 14th of August 6pm in front of marks and spencers bluewater.
> 
> John
> _TT_ heHornster


Cool! 8) . Hubby and I bought a pair of his 'n' hers pairs of Raybans today at the Sunglass Hut at Bluey today 8) 8) 8) 8) 8).

Will make it on the 14th August non the less


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing your car Abi, your sig sounds impressive :wink: I want one of those arm rests with built in nose picker :wink:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Donners said:


> Party poopers :x
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=46241


What a scream. I see the old, fat farts are keeping an eye on proceedings. :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the 14th of August 6pm in front of marks and spencers bluewater.
> ...


     Abi's been to bluweater without us !!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

upiker2005 said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Party poopers :x
> ...


Yeah ,dont forget to use the LEEK logo on your signature pic Dave.
Wear it with pride!!!.....If a brotherhood you seek.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

So When do we get the window stickers  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> So When do we get the window stickers  :lol: :lol: :lol:


was thinking of making some polo shirts... :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > So When do we get the window stickers  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Shorties for the boyz and hot panties for the girlz to match maybe? :lol: :twisted:  :-*


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Forum members coming on Sunday 14th of August to bluewater:

Thehornster 
genocidalduck 
Nando (August ) 
jiggyjaggy 
upiker2005 
Skippy_225TTR 
Donners 
Nolive(maybe) 
Bobba Fett (maybe) 
Timmy225 
A3DFU (august maybe) 
Abi
If you change your mind let me know..  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Oh no, not a clothing label aswell what next a LEEK stand at next years Annual Event :lol: :lol:

I blame this on Nando ofcourse. Hes created a Monster!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Shall I cancel the six foot LEEK vinyl I've ordered for the side of my car? [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

*LEEK* [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You only have a 6 incher? Ohh god sorry you said 6 foot   ....oopps sorry  :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> Shall I cancel the six foot LEEK vinyl I've ordered for the side of my car? [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> *LEEK* [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


No get it, it will look great Honest  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> You only have a 6 incher? Ohh god sorry you said 6 foot   ....oopps sorry  :-*


Naughty [smiley=devil.gif] :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

I can make the meet on 14th August can you put me down please hornster.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Forum members coming on Sunday 14th of August to bluewater:

Thehornster 
genocidalduck 
Nando (August ) 
jiggyjaggy 
upiker2005 
Skippy_225TTR 
Donners 
Nolive(maybe) 
Bobba Fett (maybe) 
Timmy225 
A3DFU (august maybe) 
Abi 
renton72

If you change your mind let me know..


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> I blame this on Nando ofcourse. Hes created a Monster!


 LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just come back from a weekend away - saw the post in the flame room. What a bunch of grumpy, miserable, boring *&@*$Â£$...

Made me laugh thou


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

You gonna clean your car this time Nando? :wink:

Or shall we organise a bikini car wash?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Donners said:


> Or shall we organise a bikini car wash?


sign me up ol' boy!


----------



## Muscle (May 17, 2005)

Nando said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Or shall we organise a bikini car wash?
> ...


Cool, just got to find a bikini to fit me.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Or shall we organise a bikini car wash?
> ...


i like mine dirty just like my women


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Muscle said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


Looks like Kamal from Big Brother is coming... :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm hoping the weather will be as good as it is today 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> I'm hoping the weather will be as good as it is today 8)


If it is maybe a trip to Dartford sea front :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Also if there is 12 TT's why not do a LEEk calender shoot, could see that being a top seller esp if we include the drivers in it, i.e. with our tops of looking really cool!

Just so you know that is a joke, dont want to see anyone turning up in there leopard print thongs


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Oh this is just getting worse :roll:
> 
> O.k i have a idea for a meet well not mine stole it from the Scottish mob, but dont tell em :wink: how about for a meet we go go-karting, theres one that been open for about a year at lakeside!


#

Oi - bog off and think of your own ideas :evil:

Found your comments while surfing around the other meets looking for ideas for my next meet  :roll: :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

itsallaboutmark said:


> whist were stealing from the scottish can we have a bar b q?
> Oh yea I'll come


It get's worse 

Thievin' robbin' bar stewards the lot of ya :x

First you steal our land, our livestock, rape our women..... then as if that's not bad enough... you pinch our meet ideas :evil:

WTF is happening guys :?

We're all going to be cross-dressing at our next meet BTW


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

grauditt said:


> itsallaboutmark said:
> 
> 
> > whist were stealing from the scottish can we have a bar b q?
> ...


Done that! :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

grauditt said:


> itsallaboutmark said:
> 
> 
> > whist were stealing from the scottish can we have a bar b q?
> ...


Sounds good ill get out my tights


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

right im off in the morning till saturday night blackpool and scotland.
spreading the word LEEK to all !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

thehornster said:


> right im off in the morning till saturday night blackpool and scotland.
> spreading the word LEEK to all !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well, don't forget to visit LEEK (in Cheshire on the A523) on your way up. It's not a bad place


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

grauditt said:


> itsallaboutmark said:
> 
> 
> > whist were stealing from the scottish can we have a bar b q?
> ...


Well you copied my car :roll:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

itsallaboutmark said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > itsallaboutmark said:
> ...


Don't getcha :?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

grauditt said:


> Don't getcha :?


*TT* ? :roll:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Nando said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Don't getcha :?
> ...


Thought it might be that until spotted he's been a forum member since March but I got mone back in November. S'pose could have had it for years though and only joined the forum recently :?

Anyway, WGAF :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > right im off in the morning till saturday night blackpool and scotland.
> ...


Just got back tonight.Saw about 8 TT's on the motorways not one would even give me a smile,git's!! Did 850 miles over 3days :lol: lovely.

The TT looks quite at home in the castle grounds as you can see!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Wicked, nice pics. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Glad to hear you had a good time.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Your car does look stunning esp with those 19s on it, really sets it off!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Your car does look stunning esp with those 19s on it, really sets it off!


Oh don't your making me blush...   :lol: :lol: :wink:

Forum members coming on Sunday 14th of August to bluewater: 
Thehornster 
genocidalduck 
Nando 
jiggyjaggy 
upiker2005 
Skippy_225TTR 
Donners 
Nolive(maybe)
Bobba Fett (maybe) 
Timmy225 
A3DFU (maybe) 
Abi 
renton72 
If you change your mind let me know,i'll remove you from the list..


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


I wish I could say the same about my trip to France but it's been (partly) spoiled by a local who scratched front wheel and wing on the passenger side of my blue toy.

As it happened during a bank holiday week in France, I decided to wait being back in the UK for fixing it.

The wheel is not aproblem but I'm much more concerned with the wing.

As the f*****g french driver didn't want to recognise he faulted, blaiming me for driving over the center line, we did end up with leaving each other with no agreed claim form whatsoevermars72, so the cost of repair are for me...

Right, I will visit two audi dealers by the end of the week to get a quote for part+painting+fitting but do you know a (very) good body repairer in the Leek (so funny this acronym) area who could do a perfect job for less money.

Thanks guys

PS: John, I beated u with 2,500miles in 10 days!!!! but no pictures of my damaged blue toy.......well nothing I'm proud of showing anyway


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh nolive that's toilette. Sorry to here of your ill fortune but those crazy French drivers eh? I know of a decent place in my part of Essex but you'll find similar closer to your home I'm sure?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nolive said:


> Right, I will visit two audi dealers by the end of the week to get a quote for part+painting+fitting but do you know a (very) good body repairer in the Leek (so funny this acronym) area who could do a perfect job for less money.


Yes, I do!!
Not exactly Leek but only a few miles north in Macclesfield.

My local dealer, Links Audi of Macclesfield does a perfect job every time; no fail 8) 

Ring Huw Crampton (Service) on: -
01625 61 22 00 and mention my name (Dani). I promise excellent service!!

And, I'm very sorry to hear that your car needs repairwork in the first place  but I'm sure Links will get your car back to good as new!!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

nolive said:


> Right, I will visit two audi dealers by the end of the week to get a quote for part+painting+fitting but do you know a (very) good body repairer in the Leek (so funny this acronym) area who could do a perfect job for less money.


cut out the middle man and go straight to the bodyshop
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=42107&highlight=shilton
Let me know if you want to go down this route as my old man deals with them (as trade).

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

> I wish I could say the same about my trip to France but it's been (partly) spoiled by a local who scratched front wheel and wing on the passenger side of my blue toy.
> 
> As it happened during a bank holiday week in France, I decided to wait being back in the UK for fixing it.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear the bad news Olivier,hope the repair goes well.Better get it done in time for the next meet,just incase Anthony brings his camera again.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks for all the replies guys, I really appreciate.

I found someone near B'gham selling a front wing in Blue Denim, so I will go there and have a look to see in which conditions it is.

depending on that, I will repaint it or buy a new one and ask for the people you recommended.

we'll see but I will have this sorted out by the next meet for sure(bloody french drivers, I agree :evil: )

Olivier

PS: Anthony, as discussed the other day at Bluewater, the mod of the air box is quite easy and gives the result I expected (nice rumble and better low rpm pick up). There's a bit of a lag at set-off but nothing very much noticeable. Do it!!!!


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Just couldn't face the Leeks  not being on page one! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Good call


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

upiker2005 said:


> Just couldn't face the Leeks  not being on page one! :wink:


I second that motion. :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

I wasn't in England when you kicked off this Leek stuff so I don't get all the "subtilities" but I must admit that the logo looks great 

John, I won't be abroad on the 14th of august so you can definitivelt count me in 8) with a repaired car hopefully


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

nolive said:


> I wasn't in England when you kicked off this Leek stuff so I don't get all the "subtilities" but I must admit that the logo looks great
> 
> John, I won't be abroad on the 14th of august so you can definitivelt count me in 8) with a repaired car hopefully


did you get a wing? did you give those guys a call?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> I wasn't in England when you kicked off this Leek stuff so I don't get all the "subtilities" but I must admit that the logo looks great
> 
> John, I won't be abroad on the 14th of august so you can definitivelt count me in 8) with a repaired car hopefully


Excellent !! dont forget to add the logo to your signature  :lol: :wink: Anthony did a good job of it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



donners said:


> i'll second that motion


 Youve been quiet Anthony been away?


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Been trying to buy a house and pay for it so been working alot and running around for solicitors and that but will be back in full force soon. :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

can i bring my porker along 

should be able to make it...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Dr_Parmar said:


> can i bring my porker along
> 
> should be able to make it...


Only if we can have a go :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> can i bring my porker along
> 
> should be able to make it...


absolutley - the more the merrier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Of course Doc your more than welcome,Genocidalduck's getting the drinks in this time :lol: :wink: Anyway i have a filling that needs looking at,any chance of it?? :wink: 









Forum members coming on Sunday 14th of August to bluewater: 
Thehornster 
genocidalduck 
Nando 
jiggyjaggy 
upiker2005 
Skippy_225TTR 
Donners 
Nolive(maybe) 
Bobba Fett (maybe) 
Timmy225 
A3DFU (maybe) 
Abi 
renton72 
Dr_Parmar

If you change your mind let me know,i'll remove you from the list


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> can i bring my porker along
> 
> should be able to make it...


as a PORSCHAHHHHH fan :twisted: , I would say OUI OUI OUI OUI, feel free to come along


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Of course Doc your more than welcome,Genocidalduck's getting the drinks in this time :lol: :wink: Anyway i have a filling that needs looking at,any chance of it?? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  How many are going doh jesus hope the cash machine in the pub isnt working again 

Must find excuse not to make it


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

thehornster said:


> Of course Doc your more than welcome,Genocidalduck's getting the drinks in this time :lol: :wink: Anyway i have a filling that needs looking at,any chance of it?? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Of course Doc your more than welcome,Genocidalduck's getting the drinks in this time :lol: :wink: Anyway i have a filling that needs looking at,any chance of it?? :wink:
> ...


What you worried about thats 13 cokes and a mango J2o for you :lol: Probably comes to about ...mmmmm.... Â£130 :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Coke! yeah right! i hope you all like tap water!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have to be out of this  I need to fly over to Berlin that weekend :?

Sorry about this, have a good time all


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Phew one less drink to buy  Sorry ya cant make it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Forum members coming on Sunday 14th of August to bluewater: 
Thehornster 
genocidalduck 
Nando 
jiggyjaggy 
upiker2005 
Skippy_225TTR 
Donners 
Nolive 
Bobba Fett (maybe) 
Timmy225 
Abi 
renton72 
Dr_Parmar 

If you change your mind let me know,i'll remove you from the list


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Phew one less drink to buy  Sorry ya cant make it!!!!!!!!!!!


oh yes you will make it :evil: as I want a whiskey my my coke


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

11 Days to go , are you all still up for it ???

Forum members coming on Sunday 14th of August to bluewater: 

Thehornster 
genocidalduck 
Nando 
jiggyjaggy 
upiker2005 
Skippy_225TTR 
Donners 
Nolive 
Bobba Fett (maybe) 
Timmy225 
Abi 
renton72 
Dr_Parmar 

If you change your mind let me know,i'll remove you from the list


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Im there, unless i get a better offer


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Im there, unless i get a better offer


See you there then Jamie... :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Im there, unless i get a better offer
> ...


You didn't ask for that one did ya!! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I guess you will see me there then


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Im there, unless i get a better offer


well darling......., you could always go for a one man cruise north!!!! 

Hev x :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Im there, unless i get a better offer


well darling......., you could always go for a one man cruise north!!!! 

Hev x :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hev said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Im there, unless i get a better offer
> ...


  See the better offers are already coming in 

Hmmmmmmmm a trip up north to see a Scottish lass  or a ngiht hanging around with a bunch of hairy assed guys hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

wont be able to make this guys, but have a good one!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Forum members coming on Sunday 14th of August to bluewater: 
Thehornster 
genocidalduck 
Nando 
jiggyjaggy 
upiker2005 
Skippy_225TTR 
Donners 
Nolive 
Timmy225 
Abi 
renton72 
Dr_Parmar

If you change your mind let me know,i'll remove you from the list


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Boba FeTT said:


> wont be able to make this guys, but have a good one!


But uve gotta come [smiley=bigcry.gif] Was hoping you could provide us with some sneaked out raw footage of the minga bird


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > wont be able to make this guys, but have a good one!
> ...


 :lol: not sure youd really wanna see unreleased minga footage but unfortunatly I'll be out in NY doing some promo stuff with some proper fit girls with very little on, I'd much rather spend my time with you guys though :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Boba FeTT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Boba FeTT said:
> ...


Need a assistant


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


There are two lovely blonde receptionist at AUDI Stansted. I've already picked up one of them as a PA. Feel free to ask the other one if she would be keen to "serve" you.

PS: I'm really looking forward for my whiskey/coke BTW :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Boba FeTT said:
> ...


don't worry Olivier you can have your Whiskey and Coke the rest can have tap water


----------



## Skippy_225TTR (Jun 28, 2005)

Should still be able to make it...

What time on sunday?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

6pm


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Skippy_225TTR said:


> Should still be able to make it...
> 
> What time on sunday?


Yep 6pm,Jamie wants to know what your drinking?? :lol: :lol: 
See ya there!!!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Skippy_225TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Should still be able to make it...
> ...


Skippy! you drink tap water dont you................Yeah cool thought ya did!


----------



## Skippy_225TTR (Jun 28, 2005)

haha ok fellas 6pm it is 8)

Mr Duck.... sorry mate I should let u know about the condition I have that I have to drink the most expensive drink wherever I go.... opps, sorry :roll: :wink:

Never mind anyway i recieved a PM from Timmy225 saying he would get the drinks in to break the ice with you guys :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Bottles of these all round
ABV: 43 %

Age: 30 Years Old

Â£280.00 (Inc VAT)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi fella's 
Have any of you thats coming this sunday got VAGCOM?
Cheers

_TT _heHornster


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Skippy_225TTR said:


> haha ok fellas 6pm it is 8)
> 
> Mr Duck.... sorry mate I should let u know about the condition I have that I have to drink the most expensive drink wherever I go.... opps, sorry :roll: :wink:
> 
> Never mind anyway i recieved a PM from Timmy225 saying he would get the drinks in to break the ice with you guys :lol:


<phew>


----------



## Timmy225 (Feb 17, 2005)

hold on a second, when did this come about! :? lol

me buying drinks! i aint got much money! lol

skippy can you lend me some money plz and i'll pay you back!
i promise :lol: !!

im still definately coming, would like to meet people and see the QS aswell!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

This is going to be expensive the Cheque from the CSA better arrive soon :? 



> im still definately coming, would like to meet people and see the QS aswell!


I'd best get it cleaned then


----------



## Skippy_225TTR (Jun 28, 2005)

Haha never mind then Timmy.

ps. yeah wash the QS so we can see it in its gleeming glory 8)


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Hi fella's
> Have any of you thats coming this sunday got VAGCOM?
> Cheers
> 
> _TT _heHornster


Hornster,

Ive got VAGCOM on order from Rosstech, ordered it the beginning of this week. i dont think its going to arrive by Sunday.

I will have it for the next leek meet though. 
 
Chris


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Well done Chris,

In Wickford, with Vag-com.................you beauty!!! :-*

Ray.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

RayRush1 said:


> Well done Chris,
> 
> In Wickford, with Vag-com.................you beauty!!! :-*
> 
> Ray.


Give me a shout if you need anything doing.

You coming to Bluewater on Sunday Ray?

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Hi fella's
> ...


nice one chris :wink: i'd like the alarm beep, the auto lock ,and the auto shutting window thingy!! And ive never had it diagnosed. 
I might be able to help you in some way but will discuss more when i see you.
cheers

John
_TT_ heHornster


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Chris,

Yeah, I'll be there!

I need to clean the car tomorrow though because i know you lot would be disgusted if you saw it at the moment


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nooooooooooo not another drink ive gotta buy........Worse thing is i should be going somewhere else tomorrow that in the scheme of things is more important, but i thought sod it ill go to the meet. Now its looking even more inviting to miss the meet and spend 3 hours bored stiff, but itll be cheaper


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Your ok jamie, i'm off the beer at the moment (doctors orders) i'll stick a can of pepsi in the glove box!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Forum members coming on Sunday 14th of August to bluewater: 
Thehornster 
genocidalduck 
Nando 
jiggyjaggy 
upiker2005 
Skippy_225TTR 
Donners 
Nolive 
Timmy225 
Abi 
renton72 
Dr_Parmar 
RayRush1

Well this seems to be the final list now! Not heard from some of these guys for a while but hoping your all still coming.
PM me for my mobile number if you wish just incase your gonna be late.We will probably move onto the pub around 6.45pm but can wait longer if you let us know.

John
_TT_ heHornster

If you change your mind let me know,i'll remove you from the list
www.bluewater.co.uk 
Pub 'the Wahrf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890 
Directions to pub if running late http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

Note to newbies: This invite is open to everyone,you don't need to be on this list or a TTOC member.Just come along and have a laugh!!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Forum members coming on Sunday 14th of August to bluewater:
> Thehornster
> genocidalduck
> Nando
> ...


I'm just back from a business trip in France so I'll be there indeed despite the fact that the car is getting on my nerves, handling and pushing worse than ever :evil:

see u later


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I am going to try and make this meet if I can but I have to work until 4pm possibily 5pm pending on work load then by the time I get home and freshen up etc [smiley=gorgeous.gif] .

If I am running late I will meet you all at the pub .


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Don't F   king believe it, just washed my car just come in sat down and it starts chucking it down FFS


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Don't F   king believe it, just washed my car just come in sat down and it starts chucking it down FFS


I know the feeling.Did mine then it rained just as i finished.so went out and dried it of again,now its raining again!!!! 

Anyway on a sadder note ive made up some LEEK keyrings just for a laugh :lol: :lol: :lol: :?  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Don't F   king believe it, just washed my car just come in sat down and it starts chucking it down FFS
> ...


What ya mean on a sadder note......Fantastic idea. We could sell em on here.... Group buy!!! give em a penny off each keyring if they can get 10...which wont be a problem! They all know htey want one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Oops sorry people but I had 1 too many shandies whilst watching the Cricket. How'd it go? :?:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

upiker2005 said:


> Oops sorry people but I had 1 too many shandies whilst watching the Cricket. How'd it go? :?:


Dave you missed out. Big turn out - 8/9 cars.
Good to see the you all and nice to meet he new folk.
Jamie - you'll be please to know I made it home, no wrong turns  :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Great to see all you guy's again!  9 cars this time :wink: 
Hope we can keep growing,maybe 11 next time then.
Wear those keyrings with pride :lol: :lol: :wink:










Even the choice of food was good :lol: :lol: :lol:










Oh dear :roll: :? :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Oops sorry people but I had 1 too many shandies whilst watching the Cricket. How'd it go? :?:
> ...


Shame Dave i even wore another pair of combats! You better be at the next one! Just cause your one of the funniest guys ive ever met!

Ryan glad to here it was debating whether to leave at the same time as you just so youd get home ok! 

I [smiley=sweetheart.gif] my Keyring! Want the T shirt next time  With ASSISTANT REP underneath the logo


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

And dont forget the LEEK T-shirts! :wink:



Good to meet everyone, a good evening!

Cheers

Chris


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> And dont forget the LEEK T-shirts! :wink:
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> ...


Always good to meet you Chris

Nice picture of our fearless leader


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hope you guys didn't mind me bringing my Saxo haha! What a state!

Nice to see you all.

Jamie, Hope you appreciated my detour for some driving fun.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> Hope you guys didn't mind me bringing my Saxo haha! What a state!
> 
> Nice to see you all.
> 
> Jamie, Hope you appreciated my detour for some driving fun.


I wondered why you went down the A13! i normally turn left of the M25 but hadt to shoot down to Raleigh to pick something up. Nice game of follow the leader except i kept having to slow down to 30 from 70 to wait for you to catch up  Everytime i looked in my mirror some bugger pulled out infront of ya.

Always good to meet you and John ( Dave )

I'll give Lakeside karting a call in the week to get some prices etc. Also need to know whos interested.........But ill leave that in the capable hands of our leader


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Nando said:


> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Oops sorry people but I had 1 too many shandies whilst watching the Cricket. How'd it go? :?:
> ...


i confirm that ryan didn't get lost...because I was leading on my way back home :lol:

oh BTW, I confirm as well that the police officers after the bridge toll really liked the way I set off :twisted:

and finally, that was good to see u again 

allez, i'm off to Prague now 8) what a tough job I've got :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Enjoy yourself Oli  and no looking or feeling those ladies of the night :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Enjoy yourself Oli  and no looking or feeling those ladies of the night :wink:


Just take plenty of pictures and show us at the next meet!!!!! :lol:  :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

nolive said:


> allez, i'm off to Prague now 8) what a tough job I've got :wink:


Olivier,

Dont forget to pop into Goldfingers!!


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

renton72 said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > allez, i'm off to Prague now 8) what a tough job I've got :wink:
> ...


I am sorry chaps I just get carried away with my patriotism over any discipline or sport and got carried away with the Cricket - I wont let it happen again and Kartin sounds good to me!

Goldfingers? Don't forget smelly fingers! :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

upiker2005 said:


> Goldfingers? Don't forget smelly fingers! :wink:


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hey guys! very sorry for not turning up, i should have let you guys know, but a very good friend of my mothers passed away that week, and i had to stick around at home..

hope you had a good time, sign me up for the next meet


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Is this the karting place you mean Jamie?
http://www.go-karting.info/

It looks wicked!

Gonna play it cool and pretend I'm not excited.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Is this the karting place you mean Jamie?
> http://www.go-karting.info/
> 
> It looks wicked!
> ...


Looks good :wink:


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey fellow leekers, look like you all had a good meet, shame i missed out on the keyrings! The karting looks like a well good laugh, so whens the next meet date?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the karting place you mean Jamie?
> ...


Thatll be the one


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Boba FeTT said:


> Hey fellow leekers, look like you all had a good meet, shame i missed out on the keyrings! The karting looks like a well good laugh, so whens the next meet date?


You didnt miss out on the keyring pal,i saved you one :wink:

How does everyone feel about the Sunday 11th september for the next meet??
Let me know and ill start the thread.
Perhaps we could ask WAK if he's intrested.perhaps he could do a bit of VAGCHECK while he's down ,make it worth his while??? What do you think? A celebrity appearance??  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hey fellow leekers, look like you all had a good meet, shame i missed out on the keyrings! The karting looks like a well good laugh, so whens the next meet date?
> ...


Dont know if ya noticed but i put up a thread for the karting just to see if we get any interest!

I'm easy any Sundays longs its at the same time. Well seeing Wak there would " Like meeting David Beckham" wouldnt it Chris :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Well seeing Wak there would " Like meeting David Beckham" wouldnt it Chris :wink:


 :lol: it sure would, unfortunately i wont be able to make the 11th as its my wedding anniversary and im away. Ill have to postpone meeting the man himself, if he can attend.

Have a good one!, ill see you at the meet after that.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Well seeing Wak there would " Like meeting David Beckham" wouldnt it Chris :wink:
> ...


Eh? its only a Anniversary  Whats the big deal


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Eh? its only a Anniversary  Whats the big deal


My feeling exactly, although it is the 1st one, so id better take her away!! (and the missus)!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Eh? its only a Anniversary  Whats the big deal
> ...


Make sure you give her a good clean before you go


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Hope youve all seen this http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 039#526039


----------

